# how much per bag of salt to charge?



## kevinwebster1 (Jun 5, 2004)

what should i charge per bag of salt? i just plan on dumpin it in a spreader and walkin/running the lots that i have with it. i think its costin me 7-9 bucks per bag of salt. anybody have any advise?


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Price*

For a start i woudn't charge anything less then double what you paid. Im guessing they are 50lb bags.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Last year before I went to bulk salt I was charging $15.00 per 80# bag of salt. The salt cost me $4.95 per bag hope this helps.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here it is the following:

50 lb. bag salt applied --- $9.50

50 lb. bag de-icer applied --- $15.00

Just FYI, I spread de-icer only, nobody ever wants salt compared to de-icer.


----------



## kevinwebster1 (Jun 5, 2004)

POPO4995 said:


> Here it is the following:
> 
> 50 lb. bag salt applied --- $9.50
> 
> ...


ok yea, im still in the stages of saying salt when i mean icemelt. SORRY! haha. and yes that does help. ill just have to call people and up the prices! thanks a lot


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

kevinwebster1 said:


> ok yea, im still in the stages of saying salt when i mean icemelt. SORRY! haha. and yes that does help. ill just have to call people and up the prices! thanks a lot


Yeah I do the same thing.....i'm starting to get in the habit of saying de-icer instead of salt. As soon as people hear salt, they think concrete pitting, burned grass, etc.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

POPO4995 said:


> Here it is the following:
> 
> 50 lb. bag salt applied --- $9.50
> 
> ...


WOW! I charge $20.00 per 40KG bag of salt and $30 per ice melter with CMA, Ice melter here costs 12.50 per bag. Must be alot different down there


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

50 lbs of de icer = 15.00 applied


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

In Grand Forks I pay $7.50 per bag of Road Crew icemelter mix (calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, and a few others, just can't remember) And I charge $18.00 per bag, with no complaints.
Ryan


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

those of us who charge by the bag will never be able to compete price wise with those using bulk. that said, charge as much as you can get away with, and hope your customer doesn't get a quote from a bulk guy. It is this reason that I went to automatic salting with all commercial customers, this way the price is melted into the plowing price.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I plan on raising my rate next year. The product is about $10.00 per bag, thats buying a pallet at a time. I buy 3 pallets before each season. My supplier told me the cost per bag will probably go up next year...


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

try to figure 30cents per lb applied. material included


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*pricesssss*

were do you buy salt for 4.95 /50lb bag...im paying 7.99 a bag at menards for rock salt???


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

traviswalker007;328973 said:


> were do you buy salt for 4.95 /50lb bag...im paying 7.99 a bag at menards for rock salt???


HOme Depot has rock salt here in Indianapolis for 1.99 rock salt by quikrete.I won't pay more than 3.50 a bag for rock salt ever look around.

RCGm
Brad


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I just went to my supplier today and got prices on a Western hand controller and checked thier salt prices. They went to #50 (49)bags for $3.98 plus 6% sales tax if you buy a pallet, thats $4.22 per bag or like $206.78 I'd say you guys should shop around


----------



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

Magic Salt works pretty godd, but next time around I think a pallet of quikrete or bulk is what I am goin to use. For the amount I am charging per pound Magic Salt is too expensive.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

*Salt pricing*

In December I picked up a pallet of salt & pallet of calcium pellets at the Home Depot for a lot less than what is being discussed in this thread.
$2.92 salt / $ 10.75 calcium

Should be able to get it for even less now with them not moving any,,, but then again we are'nt moving any either!!!


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple L;323137 said:


> WOW! I charge $20.00 per 40KG bag of salt and $30 per ice melter with CMA, Ice melter here costs 12.50 per bag. Must be alot different down there


You're right Triple L. No need to give away service for peanuts.

If you pay $8/bag of 50 lb deicer or whatever price you pay, to make ANY money, you need to triple and a bit more.
We charge $30/bag for that deicer. Why give it away?????

Charge to make money. I also charge a travel fee to get there above the cost of the bags. Why give the farm away?


----------

